# Gender Help



## thehunterp (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a new african spurred tortoise and i can't tell if its female or male. It is a good size, so it should be accurate


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like a female that is in dire need of a good soaking to get off all that dirt!! 

Hi TheHunterP:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!! May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## thehunterp (Aug 13, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Looks like a female that is in dire need of a good soaking to get off all that dirt!!
> 
> Hi TheHunterP:
> 
> Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!! May we know your name and where you are?



My name is Hunter P, and Im from Phoenix Arizona.
I've been looking online, and it appears to be a male to me


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I almost said male, however, the tips of the anal scutes point straight back and in a male they usually point outwards towards the back legs. That and the small tail made me say female.

I've been wrong before


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a male.

Females that size have U shaped anal scutes and tiny little nubbins for tails. That boy has a big wide V shape and a big ole' visible tail.

Is there any concavity to the plastron? Maybe a couple more pics would put the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## TortieLuver (Aug 13, 2011)

MALE!!


----------



## thehunterp (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok, thank you for all your opinions, feel free to keep answering


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 13, 2011)

More photo's please, before I try to guess


----------



## thehunterp (Aug 13, 2011)

thehunterp said:


> I have a new african spurred tortoise and i can't tell if its female or male. It is a good size, so it should be accurate


Here are some more pictures!   





thehunterp said:


> I have a new african spurred tortoise and i can't tell if its female or male. It is a good size, so it should be accurate


more pics toward the bottom




dalano73 said:


> More photo's please, before I try to guess



more pics


----------



## Neal (Aug 14, 2011)

Male 100%.


----------



## baron101 (Aug 17, 2011)

MALE.


----------

